# Photoshop edited files do not sync fully in LR Mobile



## Martin Cregg (Oct 18, 2017)

Mobile Operating System:  iOS

Desktop Operating System: Windows 10

Desktop Lightroom Version: Lightroom version: CC 2015.12 [ 1125239 ]

Question or Description of Problem: I take a Canon Raw file edit in PS (create layers, etc.) and then save. I do not flatten the image. This is in a synced collection. In LR Mobile (iPad) the image appears but the edits are not shown. Any LR modifications to that same PS file do show. When I flatten the image in PS it syncs correctly. Is this normal or a bug?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 18, 2017)

This could be a problem in your Photoshop settings. Lightroom creates a smart preview of the Photoshop file, but it can't read layers. So it uses the 'composite' that is also saved, if Photoshop does indeed save this. In Photoshop go to Preferences - File Handling, and make sure that 'Maximize PSD and PSB File Compatibility' is set to 'Always'.


----------



## Martin Cregg (Oct 18, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> This could be a problem in your Photoshop settings. Lightroom creates a smart preview of the Photoshop file, but it can't read layers. So it uses the 'composite' that is also saved, if Photoshop does indeed save this. In Photoshop go to Preferences - File Handling, and make sure that 'Maximize PSD and PSB File Compatibility' is set to 'Always'.



I checked my PS settings and 'Maximize PSD and PSB File Compatibility' is set to 'Always'


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 18, 2017)

Maybe it is a bug then. Do you save as PSD or as TIFF? If you save as PSD, try TIFF (or vice versa) and see if that works.


----------

